# Just bought a Super Jolly...now what?!!!



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I've managed to get a little used Super Jolly Timer in lovely condition. My Krups is now for brewed until I find something better, perhaps a Lido.

Are there any guides on how to use the Super Jolly it to its full potential and on how best to maintain it?

Also I've seen some people using fairly stiff looking brushes to clear out any retained grinds. Any recommendations please?

Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Any SJ owners?!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't own an sj, but tbh you won't need a brush if its the chute you're after cleaning. Vacuum for that.

If you're after cleaning the burr chamber, happy donkey do some suitable brushes.

Maintenance is pretty much as any other grinder i'd expect. You can clean out the burr chamber occasionally if needs be (dunno whether there is much of a need with the sj, doesn't have a huge burr chamber), clean the doser if there is one and change burrs if need be.

I think if it's a used sj, you may need to change the burrs.

Mazzers are pretty sturdy and need very little maintenance.

I'm sure someone else with a SJ can chime in with specifics.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah. Get rid of that metal thing in the doser and that will allow you to sweep out all the grinds from the chute once the motor has stopped. Then pulse it for a second and sweep again. Pulse once more until no more coffee exits the chute. Also get rid of that cheap and nasty tamper screwed on the side. My two penny's worth.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

SJs tend to look after themselves - they are built to take a lot more abuse than you will give it! Totally agree with stripping out the finger guard from the doser - it's designed to keep fingers from getting up the chute into the burrs while they are still running, and you won't be daft enough to do that. I find the Grindminder brush ideal - you'll find it on Coffee hit and other sites. Flat enough to sit tucked away under the espresso machine when not in use, a flat brush to sweep up all the SJ's spilled grinds and a paintbrush type brush on the end that cleans the chute and inner of the doser well.(Just make sure that the burrs have stopped before you push it up the chute!)

I bought a cheap rechargeable vac from Asda (about £15) that does a great job in cleaning out the doser.

Happy grinding!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Don't own an sj, but tbh you won't need a brush if its the chute you're after cleaning. Vacuum for that.
> 
> If you're after cleaning the burr chamber, happy donkey do some suitable brushes.
> 
> ...


Thank you







I think the burrs are OK as the chap I bought it from has had it from new for just over a year and has hardly used it. Apart from a tiny scratch of abour 5mm, it looks as new. From what I've read, the first two digits of the serial number indicate year of manufacture. If that's the case, it was made in 2011 so I think and hope there's plenty of life in the burrs yet!



dwalsh1 said:


> Yeah. Get rid of that metal thing in the doser and that will allow you to sweep out all the grinds from the chute once the motor has stopped. Then pulse it for a second and sweep again. Pulse once more until no more coffee exits the chute. Also get rid of that cheap and nasty tamper screwed on the side. My two penny's worth.


Thanks







I was wondering what that metal plate was for. I'll take it off. Also, mine doesn't have the tamper. Excuse my ignorance but when you say 'pulse it' do you mean clicking the black lever forwards?



vintagecigarman said:


> SJs tend to look after themselves - they are built to take a lot more abuse than you will give it! Totally agree with stripping out the finger guard from the doser - it's designed to keep fingers from getting up the chute into the burrs while they are still running, and you won't be daft enough to do that. I find the Grindminder brush ideal - you'll find it on Coffee hit and other sites. Flat enough to sit tucked away under the espresso machine when not in use, a flat brush to sweep up all the SJ's spilled grinds and a paintbrush type brush on the end that cleans the chute and inner of the doser well.(Just make sure that the burrs have stopped before you push it up the chute!)
> 
> I bought a cheap rechargeable vac from Asda (about £15) that does a great job in cleaning out the doser.
> 
> Happy grinding!


Thanks







I've got a nice small powerful vacuum cleaner which will be perfect for the job. Will look into getting the Grindminder brush (took me a while to find it as for some reason I read it as grindmaster!!). Looks just the ticket. Thanks for the words of warning









Also how long should I set the timer for when grinding? A few seconds then a few seconds again until all the grinding is done or is there a better way?

Also should I bother with grinder cleaner such as Grindz or is that not necessary?

Lastly (for know) I can't use the hopper as it's too tall to get under the cupboards so I was thinking of using the plastic tamper that came with my Classic to sit on top of the beans whilst grinding? Would that suffice or am I better off with a different solution?

Sorry for the noob questions. I am stepping up from a cheap Krups grinder!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I only mention burrs as most mazzers have been used commercially.

When I had a mini timer, I just turned the timer a fair bit more than was needed.

I'd never put grindz or anything other than beans through a grinder. If it's just slightly dirty in the burr chamber, mazzers from my experience were easy to disassemble and clean. Otherwise just run some beans through. Don't want grindz in my coffee thanks









Tamper is ideal, but, I think the classic tamper was pretty small and light. You may need something heavier. Don't use a hopper, unless it's just for funneling in a dose of beans.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh, I only mention burrs as most mazzers have been used commercially.


I understand that. I've been following SJ sales on ebay for more than a couple of months now and most of them have been used commercially. I really needed one in nice condition otherwise it would never have seen the kitchen!



RisingPower said:


> When I had a mini timer, I just turned the timer a fair bit more than was needed.
> 
> I'd never put grindz or anything other than beans through a grinder. If it's just slightly dirty in the burr chamber, mazzers from my experience were easy to disassemble and clean. Otherwise just run some beans through. Don't want grindz in my coffee thanks


Thanks. I was hoping somebody would say that! All this cleaning stuff adds up to quite a bit!



RisingPower said:


> Tamper is ideal, but, I think the classic tamper was pretty small and light. You may need something heavier. Don't use a hopper, unless it's just for funneling in a dose of beans.


Yes, the Classic tamper weighs nothing. I've not actually tried it for size yet as it's stuck in the loft but if it's the right size I might just add some weight to it, otherwise I'll get a cheap tamper.

Talking of weight; I picked it up from central London and was initially thinking of bringing it back by public transport. I'm just a little bit glad that I decided to drive in as my puny arms can barely lift the thing. Glad the Mazzer idea stopped at the Super Jolly as those larger ones would test my car's suspension to the limit!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

It was a long time ago but I can't remember whether the classic tamper was a teensy bit too narrow.

I think at the time I was using a tamper from happy donkey which was heavy enough and maybe slightly wider.

Weight, it's still lighter than my k10







Robur would be a bit silly though.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll dig out the tamper tomorrow and give it a go and reply.

Another thing I noticed immediately the first time I tried the SJ is how much more wonderful the aroma of coffee was compared to my lowly Krups.

Just searched for the K10 weight....17Kg!!! Trying to pick that up would probably finish me off!!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

When I say pulse it I mean Just turn it on and off a couple of times and that will push out any remaining coffee from the burrs. Hope that helps.



Pablo said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> When I say pulse it I mean Just turn it on and off a couple of times and that will push out any remaining coffee from the burrs. Hope that helps.


Got you. Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I forgot to update. The plastic Classic tamper is pretty much spot on for size in the SJ. At the top of the collar it's a bit loose but the collar narrows towards the burrs and so is a good fit.

A question about the SJ. Thwacking the lever gets most of the coffee out of the doser but there's always a bit of coffee at the bottom that doesn't get swept out. Is this normal and are there any tips for easily getting rid of it?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

No dosers i've had are perfect for sweeping, I just vac the doser in the k10 when i'm done.

There are some doser sweeper mods that people have done though iirc, just some tape on the vanes or something...

Yeah, here we go, sweeper mod listed here, along with some other mods :

http://nielssonne.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/mazzer-super-jolly-modifications.html


----------



## winchester coffee school (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Pablo,

You will always have a small amount of grinds in the chamber , brushing out is your only option........if you do remove the metal guard to do this, make sure you put it back afterwards, as this is actually designed to stop static build up in the coffee.

Have fun !


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks RP, winchester









I thought that there may have been something wrong but you've put my mind at ease. Sweeping with a brush doesn't seem to get rid of much as it just stays at the bottom. Will look into the mods.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I modded my doser , its very minimalist






It leaves nothing behind, I use a brush to sweep the top of the cone I placed inside, thwacking does the rest


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you use the mod RP linked to?

http://temesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2005/07/mazzer-mod-no3-sweep.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No I didnt go for the tape mod, I found it wasnt needed. There is a large metal washer underneath the vanes, I removed it. the gap between the bottom of the vanes and the doser floor is now perhaps 0.1-0.2mm. For the first week or so there was a metal-on-metal sound which soon vanished, probably lubricated with natural oils from the coffee. Either way i'm happy with it - the doser is left clean


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Cheers Gary. I might give that a go.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just on the topic on SJ things,

Does anyone know how to give the bottom of the dosing chamber a really deep clean?

My dad is suggesting bleach as it wouldn't leave a residue and should clean grimey grime.

I'm slightly sceptical but the logic is sound.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> Just on the topic on SJ things,
> 
> Does anyone know how to give the bottom of the dosing chamber a really deep clean?
> 
> ...


Ewwww. Bleach?! What exactly have you been grinding? The new elephant crap beans?









I use puly caff in water for the k10, leave it to soak slightly, then rinse through. But tbh, I think just wiping the insides with puly caff, then a damp cloth would be fine.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Remove the dosing star and hit it with a green scourer, wipe with damp cloth and dry thoroughly.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------

